# Tool Restorations >  #Restoration Ep.2 - Rust Prevention

## AVVG Customizing Studio

*In This Episode I wanna talk about rust*

*and more specifically about how to prevent it.
*







*Like it? Share to your Friends!* 

*Subscribe to don't miss New Series*

----------

baja (Jul 11, 2019),

bigtrev8xl (Jul 15, 2019),

EnginePaul (Jul 11, 2019),

Marine2171 (Jul 10, 2019),

Quinton 357 (Jul 10, 2019),

wolfpaak (Jul 11, 2019),

zarembak (Jul 14, 2019)

----------

